# Freshmen to keep tabs on as season approaches



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Freshmen to keep tabs on as season approaches (9-18-03).
http://www.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/story/6649803

Luol Deng (Duke):


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

I am personally keeping tabs on Leon Powe of Cal..i love his style and i think he will be great as long as he is fully recovered from the ACL reconstruction


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Powe is a great story, he was once homeless.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> I am personally keeping tabs on Leon Powe of Cal..i love his style and i think he will be great as long as he is fully recovered from the ACL reconstruction


Powe is an animal on the boards. He should play well next to Amit Tamir. Good choice Own.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

Shannon Brown


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

no one in here cares about the big south, but i am personally keeping tabs on craig bradshaw, a 6'10 freshman at winthrop who came from new zealand and their arrogant fans are all over the internet hyping him up as the real deal and the savior, and i will also be keeping my eye on another WU freshman, phillip williams, because he visited hpu and he was a really nice kid with a whole lot of game and we really wanted him but he chose the big south program with the best winning tradition which is too bad because he was stroking jumpers and dunking all over the place when he played pickup with us


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

How does someone from Canada become interested in the Big South. Did you go to school there or live in that area?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> no one in here cares about the big south, but i am personally keeping tabs on craig bradshaw, a 6'10 freshman at winthrop who came from new zealand and their arrogant fans are all over the internet hyping him up as the real deal and the savior, and i will also be keeping my eye on another WU freshman, phillip williams, because he visited hpu and he was a really nice kid with a whole lot of game and we really wanted him but he chose the big south program with the best winning tradition which is too bad because he was stroking jumpers and dunking all over the place when he played pickup with us


Too bad Winthrop will most likely be in the play-in game once again or a 16 seed. Greg Marshall and the gang can never catch a break.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

nm10 i personally hope to see them get upset in the conference tournament once again, hopefully by my boys at hpu, who have never beaten winthrop all time

junior - i played two years at hpu before i had to come home due to illness in my family


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

One freshman to keep tabs on would be Oregon PG Aaron Brooks. He is talented, but he also has to replace Luke Ridnour. The Ducks' season may ride on how ready he is...


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

Yeah, I'm looking out for Brooks too. Supposedly he's TJ Ford with a jumpshot.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> Yeah, I'm looking out for Brooks too. Supposedly he's TJ Ford with a jumpshot.


and without the vertical


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

How quick is he?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I saw a Terrell Brandon comparison the other day. He seems to be an Aaron Miles/Mo Williams type of athlete.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> Yeah, I'm looking out for Brooks too. Supposedly he's TJ Ford with a jumpshot.


He is no where near as quick as TJ Ford. TJ is a one man press breaker and damn near impossible to keep in front of, on the college level. Brooks isn't that kind of player.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Aaron Miles is a lot better athlete than Mo Williams. Aaron Miles actually dunks in games.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Aaron Miles is a lot better athlete than Mo Williams. Aaron Miles actually dunks in games.


I wouldn't mind to see him lay off on the attempted dunks, though.

*remembers blown dunk against Oregon in Elite 8 a couple years back*


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Trevor Ariza of UCLA I get alot of UCLA games on TV and he is the only good freshman for them.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

What position is Ariza going to play for the Bruins? I've heard he's a natural SF, but UCLA could really use another PF. Anybody here ever see this guy play? 

It sounds like he could have a major impact, especially as a non-McDonald's All-American.


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> He is no where near as quick as TJ Ford. TJ is a one man press breaker and damn near impossible to keep in front of, on the college level. Brooks isn't that kind of player.


He's extremely quick, tho not quite as quick as TJ. He shoots better than TJ by a lot, but still isn't that good a shooter. And Brooks has an incredible vertical. He can windmill with two hands. I think he'll be good, but not as good as TJ was in his first year because he doesn't know basketball as well as TJ did.


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

*Andrew Lavender*

Big 12 freshman of the year. He will also be all big 12 second team, they won't put him on first team because he's a freshman. I guarantee it. His game is almost flawless.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't know what position Ariza will play but I know the Bruins already have tons of players his size with same type of skill but he will be important becuase of Paterson and Cummings being ineligible.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Andrew Bogut at Utah!!!!

The guy is the reigning junior world champ's MVP.

He averaged 25 points 16 boards 5 assists and a block a game in leading the Aussies to the gold medal.

Linas Kleiza at Missouri is going to shine too


----------



## indaface (Oct 16, 2003)

*top frosh*

Linas Kleiza at Missouri. Saw him play with LeBron in some HSAS tournaments. The kid is a moose. He owns the paint! 6'8, 250 with a nice touch, can shoot FT's. Great replacement for AJ in post and can play PF in place of Travon Bryant.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

True indeed indaface... Kleiza will either make Travon play to his potenial or find his spot on the pine... Let me welcome ya to the boards man... Although... The beaker's out number us somethin serious... Peace


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kleiza is the real deal. Can put it on the floor and shoot the long ball too.

The best dunker in the freshman class will also be the best dunker in the nation -- JR Giddens from Kansas. 6'5", 195 with a 45" vertical. Just disgusting hops.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Mustafa Shakur
Arizona needs a new point guard, and he just happens to be a great, available one


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Kleiza is the real deal. Can put it on the floor and shoot the long ball too.
> 
> The best dunker in the freshman class will also be the best dunker in the nation -- JR Giddens from Kansas. 6'5", 195 with a 45" vertical. Just disgusting hops.


So true, I can't wait to see him in the crimson and blue. I'm excited to see what Giddens and Padgett bring to the table this year, they both have a chance at starting but most likely won't see too many touches with Langford and Simien on the floor (I just hope Simien can stay on the floor). Giddens has been tearing it up, the guy's got unbelievable potential, but it may be a while before he figures out that he's not the man yet, we'll have to wait and see. And Padgett's the number 2 ranked recruit coming in, but I have a feeling it's going to take him a little while to get a feel for the college game. Coincidentally, the recruit making the most noise lately has been Case, I'm looking forward to seeing him firing in 3's from all over the place.


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> So true, I can't wait to see him in the crimson and blue. I'm excited to see what Giddens and Padgett bring to the table this year, they both have a chance at starting but most likely won't see too many touches with Langford and Simien on the floor (I just hope Simien can stay on the floor). Giddens has been tearing it up, the guy's got unbelievable potential, but it may be a while before he figures out that he's not the man yet, we'll have to wait and see. And Padgett's the number 2 ranked recruit coming in, but I have a feeling it's going to take him a little while to get a feel for the college game. Coincidentally, the recruit making the most noise lately has been Case, I'm looking forward to seeing him firing in 3's from all over the place.


From Late Night, Omar Wilkes looked to be the best in-game player of the 4 new hawks. Sure, Giddens has just ridiculous hops, but he was at least 0 for 7. Let's just hope the first practice doesn't mean anything, although that's not a very hard assumption to make.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ill subliminal</b>!
> 
> 
> From Late Night, Omar Wilkes looked to be the best in-game player of the 4 new hawks. Sure, Giddens has just ridiculous hops, but he was at least 0 for 7. Let's just hope the first practice doesn't mean anything, although that's not a very hard assumption to make.


I didn't make it to late night, and I haven't caught up on what went down, but I'd be willing to bet that Giddens just had an off night. He's probably going to be streaky for a while, he needs to be groomed for the college game. But he'll be a great player, just not immediately, most likely. Same goes for Padgett (and Padgett needs to gain some muscle, a lot of muscle, as well). Wilkes is probably the guy getting the least amount of pub right now, but in all actuality is the one most ready to play. Case isn't going to be making any kind of argument as the best player of the quartet, but the way I keep hearing about him being the best shooter people have seen, I'm excited about the potential of him as an offensive weapon. The problem lies in the possibility of him being a defensive liability.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wilkes tore it up at Late Night. Giddens had an off night -- I've seen him play a number of times in person and on TV, and this was easily one of his more forgettable games (er, 20 minute scrimmages). Giddens' three-point stroke is odd but effective -- at the McD's game, the Jordan Capital Classic, and the summer scrimmages, he was money from all over the place. He was just off last night.

First practices don't mean anything, really. But I do think we can take Wilkes' performance as something to expect in the near future.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

A little Giddens from the free throw line action.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Leon Powe and Mustafa Shakur.. Those 2 will be battling it out for Pac-10 FOY

Powe is going to be a star and like everyone has mentioned has a great story to go along with his talent.

Mustafa is next in line at PG University. He is going to be counted on as a frosh and is extremly talented. Hes no Mike Bibby (yet), but he is going to put up some big time assist numbers at a frosh.


----------



## pcon (Oct 25, 2003)

Guillermo Diaz(Miami-Fl)- Heard he has 50 inch vertical and is nasty. Only 6-2.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pcon</b>!
> Guillermo Diaz(Miami-Fl)- Heard he has 50 inch vertical and is nasty. Only 6-2.


He may not even start this year. He is behind Surratt.


----------



## pcon (Oct 25, 2003)

Regardless, there are only been a few players to ever have a 50 inch vertical.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Trevor Ariza of UCLA I get alot of UCLA games on TV and he is the only good freshman for them.


 lol thats the guy that played for Westchester and was saying forever he was going to abuse LeBron when he played him. LeBron had that suspension thing and Trevor was refusing to play unless LeBron did. Well LeBron got reinstated and I think dropped 52 points on kid. Putting that aside he should be very good for ucla.


----------



## SDSU Jackrabbits (Oct 25, 2003)

*Charlie Villanueva*

He and Okafor make quite an inside tandem for UCONN.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Gary Ervin of Mississippi State.....


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Charlie Villanueva*



> Originally posted by <b>SDSU Jackrabbits</b>!
> He and Okafor make quite an inside tandem for UCONN.


Well, he's not gonna start at first, so he's really gotta impress to get a chance to make a big impact.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Charlie Villanueva*



> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> 
> Well, he's not gonna start at first, so he's really gotta impress to get a chance to make a big impact.


Interesting - what is UConn's starting lineup going to be?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Charlie Villanueva*



> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting - what is UConn's starting lineup going to be?


Calhoun said he'll start Williams or Armstrong. I don't think he's sur ehe'll start Brown over Anderson either.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marcus White has the PF spot on lock next to Okafor and Anderson.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Marcus White has the PF spot on lock next to Okafor and Anderson.


 True, they both should be, but with Calhoun there's no such thing as a lock to start. He's very impressed with the new much bigger and stronger armstrong,a nd he also loves that spark off the bench form Anderson, so you really can't guarantee anything.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Story about Villanueva when he visited Kansas last spring.*

Villanueva played in a pickup game with the Kansas players and a few recent alumni (Hinrich and Collison). Kid had talent out the arse, but he put out about 20% effort. Dogged it on defense, jogged and even _walked_ up and down the court at times -- sometimes he wasn't at halfcourt by the time the other team scored on a layup or secondary break. Jeff freaking Graves was blowing by him all afternoon.

The real thing that got me was this, however -- Villanueva had proclaimed earlier to the media that he was anxious to match up with Collison to see how well he'd do against a proven NCAA player and future NBA player. At this time, CV was intent on remaining in the NBA draft and jumping pro early. CV shouldn't have made these comments public, as Collison absolutely DOMINATED him in all facets of the game -- ran by him, shot over him, juked him left and right, dunked over him, blocked him, stripped him every other posession, etc. CV was absolutely brutalized. I'm serious -- I was at Allen Fieldhouse and saw it happen (along with about 5,000 other fans and a few dozen video cameras).

So, after CV gets owned by Collison, what does he say to reporters? "I felt I played Collison pretty even, and I'm still staying in the NBA draft."

It was then and there that I decided I did not want CV on my team. Kid can take his pompous, non-respecting, non-hustling act somewhere else.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Story about Villanueva when he visited Kansas last spring.*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Villanueva played in a pickup game with the Kansas players and a few recent alumni (Hinrich and Collison). Kid had talent out the arse, but he put out about 20% effort. Dogged it on defense, jogged and even _walked_ up and down the court at times -- sometimes he wasn't at halfcourt by the time the other team scored on a layup or secondary break. Jeff freaking Graves was blowing by him all afternoon.
> 
> The real thing that got me was this, however -- Villanueva had proclaimed earlier to the media that he was anxious to match up with Collison to see how well he'd do against a proven NCAA player and future NBA player. At this time, CV was intent on remaining in the NBA draft and jumping pro early. CV shouldn't have made these comments public, as Collison absolutely DOMINATED him in all facets of the game -- ran by him, shot over him, juked him left and right, dunked over him, blocked him, stripped him every other posession, etc. CV was absolutely brutalized. I'm serious -- I was at Allen Fieldhouse and saw it happen (along with about 5,000 other fans and a few dozen video cameras).
> ...


Word is he dogged it at the NBA workouts too. Scouts were bashing his attitude right and left. He may turn out to be a good player for UConn, but I'm certainly glad we saved that scholly for this year, he would've done nothing but been a cancer for the Jayhawks.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

the sf position at uconn is a toss up between denham brown and rashad anderson, but i see denham edging him out in the long run, as his experience with the canadian national team this summer was huge for his development, experience, and confidence


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

demetris nichols and daryl watkins at Syracuse, since i got a class or 2 with them.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

There's a lot of freshmens to look out for for me..

Shannon Brown (One of my fav freshmens coming in at MSU)
Mustafa Shakur (I love watchin PGs from AZ)
Charlie Villanueva (Could help take UConn to the title)
Luol Deng (The next Grant Hill should definitely get a look)
Leon Powe (Great story w/ what he's been through)
Justin Hawkins & Ekene Ibekwe (Local preps from my area who aren't really big names, but could greatly impact their teams)

Just to name a few...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he is!


----------



## ArizonaOwnsYA (Oct 27, 2003)

*pac 10*

the pac has a good amount of freshmen to look at. powe being my favorite. i think mustafa could lead the pac 10 in assists. might not happen but i think he is capable. aaron brooks should be amazing to watch also


----------

